# RE: heterotrophic bacteria



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

"btw alsome post thats pinned for bacteria blooms"
How long does it take for nature to run its cource when heterotrophic bacteria blooms get out off hand??

Any suggestions to kill this cloudy bacteria?? SALT?? More fresh water??

I recently HAD to set up a few 50gallon tanks and looks like I took to much water out of my 200 gallon (filled it 50% in 2days, after a full gravel vacuming)had to get new set up tanks running... Now 200G-tank is clouding up ALOT, nitrite and ammo. levels are still at zero. So im sure iv run into this heterotrophic bacteria.. ANY HELP?


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

nvm this post, just a common case of another cycle that kicked off again...

Nitrite levels are now showing

guees the water changes where too much for the tank


----------



## BASSFISHERMAN (Feb 22, 2004)

try adding some Bio spira


----------



## ben2957 (Sep 17, 2005)

if you cant find bio spira try cycle. both are very good products.


----------



## molsonian (Nov 12, 2005)

ben2957 said:


> if you cant find bio spira try cycle. both are very good products.


you cant get bio spira in canada but you can buy cycle at any petstore here....


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

UV


----------



## bigbipo (Feb 12, 2005)

just for u guys i went out and bought a big bag of bio spira and threw it in tank.. As the last time I used it, no results in 48 hours.. So i overngihted some marc wiess since i ran out from setting up my new tanks with it.. And after 20 hours or so my nitrite drop from 1.0ppm to ZERO (yes 0ppm)
My ammonia is spiked greatly maybe Ill see nitrite jump up again but i doubt it, Marc Wiess bacter vital blows away that 50dallor crummy bag of bio-spira.. I think that stuff ONLY works with a NEW NEW NEW Tank setups, but if ur tank is recycling its a waist and not strong enuff to over come any nitrites or protien/calcium phases... Yes eventualy the cycle will work its self out, but get the correct bacteria in ur tank and it will over come anything, unless u do what i did here and have to change out way to much water too much...
THUMBS UP AGAIN to Marc Weiss

thx for the reply guys


----------

